# not a VW...but 1 sick Audi!!!!!



## xlredmanlx (Oct 3, 2002)

Audi S3








1 word...Whoa







My friend is getting a Silver one shipped to the US....cant wait to see it..


[Modified by xlredmanlx, 9:20 PM 1-5-2003]


----------



## 1.8T Girl (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: not a VW...but 1 sick Audi!!!!! (xlredmanlx)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: not a VW...but 1 sick Audi!!!!! (1.8T Girl)*

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## josh0855 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: not a VW...but 1 sick Audi!!!!! (1.8T Girl)*

brint it to america


----------



## Shydog (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: not a VW...but 1 sick Audi!!!!! (josh0855)*









With those wheels and as low as it is, that red S3 will never make it without damage in the US - especially if he drives in Missouri or construction zones in Colorado. 



[Modified by Shydog, 8:56 PM 1-5-2003]


----------



## Wal (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: not a VW...but 1 sick Audi!!!!! (xlredmanlx)*

Ooohh yeah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

